# Reddgg Shelves and Drawers ........



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Im getting this thread going for Tommy due to intrest in his shelves and drawers and his post count limits his access to PM function and Posting Pics. If you are interested in his services you can reach him at [email protected] he can make it happen.

Here is his handywork.....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...mr-fridays-newair-28-wineador-humidor-040.jpg


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is a pic of a double drawer


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you can't quote or make it public that's fine, what price range are we looking at on these?


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

THANKS MR. FRIDAY FOR THE HELP!!! we need to get you some handles for sure.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

That's nice work .


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> If you can't quote or make it public, what price range are we looking at on these?


 price list. should be up in the morning.triples,doubles,singles and shelves. sorry about the wait


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

What kind of wood?


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

i'll check back in later, have to go check on my DADand take his meds to him


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Hirize said:


> What kind of wood?


 spainish cedar


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

I jsut saw a pic of another Puff members new drawers Tommy made for his Edgestar. I think he had 3 tripples and 2 doubles....... thing looks great. Im sure he will be posting pics soon.


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

What does spanish cedar cost by you?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Holy Overkill, Batman! 

That's some thick stuff there. I like the options you dividers offer. Very cool.

I don't think you need to go that hefty, though. You could lean them out a tad and still have structural integrity out the wazoo. Unless of course your motto is,
"depleting the world's Spanish cedar supply, one humidor at a time." haha

The up-side is, they will hold some serious moisture as is.

Again, tremendous eye appeal. Very nice.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks awesome! Heavy duty looking stuff there!


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Tommy if you dont mind ill give my thoughts.

They are heafty but man does it hold humidity well. Herf N Turf you would be proud  Storage is not an issue either b/c you are losing out on maybe 6 or so sticks per drawer depending on RG. Lets not forget if one of the drawers happens to get dropped ( by me or one of my curious/ hell raising boys) im not out the coin to replace it. In the end I know Tommy, he is all about quality and getting what you paid for. But with that said...... im sure my friend could hook you up with some 3/8 or 1/2" drawers if thats what you want. Great guy.

In the end I seek out quality. Thats why I used him for my Kitchen Remodel and the first person I called for my Wineador. Im a Construction Inspector by trade and was very impressed with his craftsmanship. I refer him to all my building contractors and friends. 

Another shameless plug for my friend. Good luck Tommy. 

Semper Fi,
Mr. Friday


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Holy Overkill, Batman!
> 
> That's some thick stuff there. I like the options you dividers offer. Very cool.
> 
> ...


thanks for the insight,i'm thinking about 1/2"sides and front what do you think


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr.Friday said:


> I jsut saw a pic of another Puff members new drawers Tommy made for his Edgestar. I think he had 3 tripples and 2 doubles....... thing looks great. Im sure he will be posting pics soon.[/QUOte
> 
> they turned out good,we need to get you some hardware


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Hirize said:


> What does spanish cedar cost by you?


 in the rough it's about $4 a ft. but it is a eazy working wood.just a lot of work to clean it up and get it ready to build with. what's the cost where your at?


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Bleedingme said:


> Looks awesome! Heavy duty looking stuff there!


 thanks for the compliment,very heavy duty!!!!!!


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Hirize said:


> What does spanish cedar cost by you?


 who is sane to call me insane


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

got to get back to work,check back in later


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Not even sure if I can get it here or would have to order it through one of my friends who does cabinets and have a few pieces piggyback on an order of his.
Anything I would get is rough and I have to mill it myself but that is what I mostly do anyway. Lots of my wood comes from tree trimmers and is aged / over a year or more very slowly. Only special projects or Koa do I purchase the wood.

I also belong to the local woodturning club so there are lot's of connections on wood through that. Everyone is a wood whore and has about 10X what they could ever use in a lifetime.

Aloha, Pete


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I dont have a need for drawers.... yet.
But I wanted to complement you on your wood work, very nice.


----------



## nfarrar (Feb 1, 2011)

Tommy go my Edgestar back to me yesterday. I snapped a few quick pictures before buttoming it up to season. They look great and are well built. I have drawers from Chasidor aswell. What I like about Tommy is that he made me a triple drawer. Double just wasnt tall enough for me. He also made the bottom look like a triple but it is 1 1/2 drawer and room under for my kitty litter and fans! From the front it just looks like another drawer.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_.../EgqEj7h2G1c/s512/2011-04-04_17-29-49_383.jpg

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_.../z-OleoalG7U/s800/2011-04-04_17-30-01_327.jpg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_.../4dfOf7Aqu9I/s800/2011-04-04_17-30-50_371.jpg

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_...U/3PtEvf8QwiI/s800/2011-04-04_17-31-18_12.jpg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_.../n4gwOt729vg/s800/2011-04-04_17-31-30_840.jpg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_.../o9EZdDVPwEw/s800/2011-04-04_17-31-38_749.jpg

Thank Tommy!


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick it looks great man.


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I dont have a need for drawers.... yet.
> But I wanted to complement you on your wood work, very nice.


 just let me know when you do,thanks for the compliment


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Reddogg said:


> price list. should be up in the morning.triples,doubles,singles and shelves. sorry about the wait


Very, Very nice. :thumb: Also interested in prices.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like some very nice work. I'll definitely keep you in mind when I get my Wineador project going.


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

vtxcigar said:


> Looks like some very nice work. I'll definitely keep you in mind when I get my Wineador project going.


 thanks i'm going to post prices in just a bit. i'm trying to think of the best design and construction as far as wood thickness and dividers.


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Termite said:


> Very, Very nice. :thumb: Also interested in prices.


 thanks,prices coming soon!!!!lol l'll post them before i call it a day


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

how are ya'll doin this evening.all is well i guess,if not we'll have to get over it!!!lol i've seen some interest in the drawers and shelves i've built for some of our friends here at Puff.com i want to thank them ,and all who have commented on the pics they have posted. i'm going to start taking orders 5 at a time to insure the quailty and a good turn around time.prices TRIPLES=$55.00 DOUBLES=$45.00 SINGLES=$35.00 AND SHELVES $30.00 
now i just need some orders! please let me know if i can help you. things i need to know would be type of wineador(brand and model number) and inside deminisions,front and back,how wide the racks that came with it are,and the distance between the slots(bottom of slot to bottom of slot) i think that's all. thanks again.


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Tommy best of luck.


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr.Friday said:


> Thanks Tommy best of luck.


 THANKS MR.FRIDAY FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT. I just need some orders.


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

I know everyone here is looking for the best deals on items but being a lifelong carpenter myself those prices are very good for a hand made product with the nice thick wood he is using.

*I do not know this member and have not seen his work in person.*
_But!_ In my own work I see everyone comparing my hand made items to what something from China or the Phillipines will cost. That is NOT a true comparison to draw.

In something like this you get what you pay for 100%. Something hand made by a craftsman correctly will last multiple lifetimes where products mass produced will be lucky to last a partial lifetime.

Aloha, Pete


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great point Pete

I am seriously thinking about turning a Tower unit into all drawers. Just doesn't make sense until I know I will stay put for a long while. From the pictures the work looks good and the prices are very fair with the thickness of SC involved. I pay close to a little over half that just for the wood then I need to mill and spend hours of precious time I don't have.

Good Luck.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Reddogg said:


> how are ya'll doin this evening.all is well i guess,if not we'll have to get over it!!!lol i've seen some interest in the drawers and shelves i've built for some of our friends here at Puff.com i want to thank them ,and all who have commented on the pics they have posted. i'm going to start taking orders 5 at a time to insure the quailty and a good turn around time.prices TRIPLES=$55.00 DOUBLES=$45.00 SINGLES=$35.00 AND SHELVES $30.00
> now i just need some orders! please let me know if i can help you. things i need to know would be type of wineador(brand and model number) and inside deminisions,front and back,how wide the racks that came with it are,and the distance between the slots(bottom of slot to bottom of slot) i think that's all. thanks again.


Sorry, I'm still new to this, but what does, triples, doubles, singles mean? I was able to figure out the shelves part...LOL.

Also, I do not want 3/4" thick shelves, most likely 1/2" though.

I'm thinking about purchasing the exact same wine cooler Mr.Friday has so that way you already have the dimensions for it. I got the 20 count today and I did not like it, so i will return it and most likely just get the same New Air one. Just waiting for him to reply to a few questions in a PM I sent him.


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Hirize said:


> I know everyone here is looking for the best deals on items but being a lifelong carpenter myself those prices are very good for a hand made product with the nice thick wood he is using.
> 
> *I do not know this member and have not seen his work in person.*
> _But!_ In my own work I see everyone comparing my hand made items to what something from China or the Phillipines will cost. That is NOT a true comparison to draw.
> ...


 thanks man, you hit the nail on the head


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

zeebra said:


> Sorry, I'm still new to this, but what does, triples, doubles, singles mean? I was able to figure out the shelves part...LOL.
> 
> Also, I do not want 3/4" thick shelves, most likely 1/2" though.
> 
> I'm thinking about purchasing the exact same wine cooler Mr.Friday has so that way you already have the dimensions for it. I got the 20 count today and I did not like it, so i will return it and most likely just get the same New Air one. Just waiting for him to reply to a few questions in a PM I sent him.


i'm thinking of knocking the box down to1/2" and the fronts also i do not think this will hurt the integrity of the product. triples are atleast 3"deep on the inside of the drawer,doubles at least 2"deep,and singles at least 1" deep on the inside. i'm new to this to and if you don't know you have to ask questions.


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Great point Pete
> 
> I am seriously thinking about turning a Tower unit into all drawers. Just doesn't make sense until I know I will stay put for a long while. From the pictures the work looks good and the prices are very fair with the thickness of SC involved. I pay close to a little over half that just for the wood then I need to mill and spend hours of precious time I don't have.
> 
> Good Luck.


 the time it takes to clean the wood up and get it ready to put together is the time consuming work that is way in need to have a few orders to do at one time. as i said to someone before the work will only get better!


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Zeebra.....PM sent. 

Pete you hit the nail on the head . I was Tommys guinea pig and for his first set of drawers, he knocked it out the park. Like Tommy said...."they are only going to get better". As far as price/quality goes, you are getting a steal. Tommy uses 3/4 to 1/2" construction. The integrity of his drawers are solid ,glued and screwed (that dosent sound right :biggrin and the craftsmanship is gret.

Ok Tommy, you ass should be chapped from all the ass kissing. NOW GET TO WORK


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

When I get enough of a post count I plan on showing some pics of a process in how I make cigar tubes. How much it takes from raw wood to finished product is what makes hand made more expensive.

Well this will help my post count.......lol!

Aloha, Pete


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Tommy,

One thing I would try and stay away from would be any type of metal fastners in your design. There are many joint types with glue that would hold as well or better without the possibility of having staining later on.
Some even designed to be semi loose, just fitting in a slot but locked in without glue or fastners like the slats along the bottom.

I live in a very humid location and we see rusted and stained wood from metal fastners all the time in kitchen and bath cabinets.

Aloha, Pete


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

I think Tommy uses Stainless or Galvanized. When planning the drawers that potential issue was addressed due to the high humidity content of the Wineador. But your point about different joints is totally correct. I like the look of a Dovetail joint. Pete once you get your pics of your tubes up shoot me a PM.


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a few more posts..........


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Reddogg said:


> thanks for the insight,i'm thinking about 1/2"sides and front what do you think


As you know, it's all in the joining, but I think that'd be plenty... if not perfect! You'd get the best of both worlds; near max capacity and plenty of moisture distribution.


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> As you know, it's all in the joining, but I think that'd be plenty... if not perfect! You'd get the best of both worlds; near max capacity and plenty of moisture distribution.


 thanks for the reply,Mr.Friday has let me hold a coldman stackable,i thinki'm going to build some trays for it.


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Hirize said:


> Just a few more posts..........


 i just hit 30 post!!!!YEE-HA


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Hirize said:


> Tommy,
> 
> One thing I would try and stay away from would be any type of metal fastners in your design. There are many joint types with glue that would hold as well or better without the possibility of having staining later on.
> Some even designed to be semi loose, just fitting in a slot but locked in without glue or fastners like the slats along the bottom.
> ...


 thanks Pete,do you think exterior screws would cause the same problems


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr.Friday said:


> Zeebra.....PM sent.
> 
> Pete you hit the nail on the head . I was Tommys guinea pig and for his first set of drawers, he knocked it out the park. Like Tommy said...."they are only going to get better". As far as price/quality goes, you are getting a steal. Tommy uses 3/4 to 1/2" construction. The integrity of his drawers are solid ,glued and screwed (that dosent sound right :biggrin and the craftsmanship is gret.
> 
> Ok Tommy, you ass should be chapped from all the ass kissing. NOW GET TO WORK


 think i may go back to the shop and build something


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Just helping my post count here!


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

wow when i get my wife convinced i need a wine cooler, i definitely want some of these drawers


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

pao444life said:


> wow when i get my wife convinced i need a wine cooler, i definitely want some of these drawers


Thanks, I would be glad to! Just let me know.Ya'll have a good evening.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice work man  One of these days I might try and get some from you. 

My last experience didn't go so well, guy just took my money and never sent me trays. Not saying you would do that, just saying, that's why I cant do it now... saving the money up again, and damn CBid keeps eating my budget LOL (and this month the Texas cigar fest is getting the budget)... maybe in May? or June? especially if your going to make them out of thinner wood... that will be awesome


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Athion said:


> Very nice work man  One of these days I might try and get some from you.
> 
> My last experience didn't go so well, guy just took my money and never sent me trays. Not saying you would do that, just saying, that's why I cant do it now... saving the money up again, and damn CBid keeps eating my budget LOL (and this month the Texas cigar fest is getting the budget)... maybe in May? or June? especially if your going to make them out of thinner wood... that will be awesome


 Thanks for the compliment, as far as the guy that took your money,GOD does not like a thieves and will punish accordingly! As far as shelves and drawers I would be glad to build some for you. Ya'll have a good time at the cigar fest.Sounds like a good time!!!


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Well people how are ya'll doin' today? I'm ok,fixin to go smoke a nice cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn that looks nice!:nod:


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Yezzzir Tommy does great work


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice looking drawers! Would definitely consider if I do another wineador (I already have chasidor shelves in my current build).


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Mutombo said:


> Nice looking drawers! Would definitely consider if I do another wineador (I already have chasidor shelves in my current build).


 thanks for the compliment,would be glad to talk to you about some,when you start a new project.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Tommy, what about a plain old flat shelf? Just a solid sheet of SC with air grooves cut in it? maybe diagonally? 

I mean I know you can make it, what you think something like that would cost? Or would you be willing to make something like that  

(and no, I cant afford anything right now, so dont spend a lot of effort figuring out the cost. Im just curious  )


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

Athion said:


> Tommy, what about a plain old flat shelf? Just a solid sheet of SC with air grooves cut in it? maybe diagonally?
> 
> I mean I know you can make it, what you think something like that would cost? Or would you be willing to make something like that
> 
> (and no, I cant afford anything right now, so dont spend a lot of effort figuring out the cost. Im just curious  )


 I don't know right off, I would have to see if I could find some wide board no glue-up/dry time


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

how ya'll doin' this evening?i've seem to have a spring time cold and it sucks.just got some spainish cedar in hope somebody needs something built. just let me know. it's supper time be back later..


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Just sent ya a PM buddy


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice drawers, keep em up LOL


----------

